# Flash compatiblity problem



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 27, 2006)

this is a site i'm in charge of:

http://tankusthehenge.com

it doesn't work on IE.  it's completely inexplicable, as far as a know, as it works on everything else, but bottoms out when ie is used.

the .swf is currently published as a Flash _6_ file... that's 4 year old technology! everything else about it is just standard flash stuff...

any ideas? i've currently put a thing at the bottom saying "this site requires Firefox" but that's not really the answer, i need it work on as many platforms as possible....


----------



## magilum (Nov 18, 2006)

Works fine in my IE5 on Tiger.

Could there not be Flash installed for that browser?


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 19, 2006)

i meant IE for windows.  apparently, even with all the right flash updates, IE6 Windows still doesn't play nice.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 20, 2006)

Have you upgraded your flash plugin for your test browser? Have you refreshed your IE? It tends to hold on to old information for a long time.

Remove this code from the end of your html: <p>&nbsp;</p>. These are usually caused by hitting space or return in Dreamweaver or by typing "&".

Might want to use this format for your html as well. You're missing some w3 compliant code:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
</head>

<body>
</body>
</html>


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 20, 2006)

where do i want to stick that big chunk?  i've not done much (any) html stuff, i'm a flash designer who fell onto the internet...

also, why would this cause it not to work?  i mean, it works in every other browser available...  why not IE?!


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 21, 2006)

put your flash installation code in between the <body> tags. Using the standards at the beginning of the code helps tell each browser how to be compliant.

Go here for more info: http://www.w3.com


----------



## mdnky (Nov 21, 2006)

Natobasso said:


> Might want to use this format for your html as well. You're missing some w3 compliant code:
> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">



Leave the XML declaration (red part in quote) out though...IE doesn't play well with that.

&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;

As far as the original question, its because of the way you put the flash into the code.  IE doesn't recoginize the embed tag (its a Netscape thing).  You need to use an object tag as well as an embed tag to get it working in the most browsers as possible.  However just using an object tag (no embed) should make it functional is most browsers.

Just a minor (or many major) reasons flash isn't a good choice for web page development.  Flash is a supporting element, for things that would "be nice to have but aren't required for functionality".  Great for a little eye candy or supporting elements, horrible for layout and content.


http://www.w3schools.com/flash/flash_inhtml.asp


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 21, 2006)

so, is it in the HTML mounting, or the actual flash .swf?  could the .swf be at fault?


----------



## mdnky (Nov 21, 2006)

Did you add an object tag, or did I totally miss that the first time around (if so, I had a long night, sorry)?

Anyway, the current problem is the object tag is pointing to *tankus.swf* and the embed tag is pointing to *SiteDraft2.swf*.  Since the file the object tag is pointing to doesn't exist, IE isn't seeing anything.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 21, 2006)

that was it.  fixed.

thank you very much.  i thought i was going to have to re-write the whole swf to flush out a bug.


----------

